# easy foreground plants for beginners?



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I am relatively new to planted tanks and I am looking for foreground plants that are not too hard to grow for beginners. Here are my tank specs:

-38 gallon tank 
-2x39w T5HO with one Zoo Med Flora Sun bulb and one Coralife Colormax Freshwater bulb
-no CO2 yet, but plant to complete my CO2 system in the next two weeks: in the meantime, I am dosing with Flourish Excel
-the only ferts I am currently using are Flourish Comprehensive and Jungle Labs Fertilizer 0-0-5

Any recommendations for hardy (read: indestructible) foreground plants would be great. Thanks!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Dwarf Sagitaria would work great and is virtually indestructible. That is what I have as foreground in my 38.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Dwarf Hairgrass works for me.

DEFINITELY NO-NO: HC, Glosso.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

glosso would work...he said hes getting CO2 within 2wks
dwarf sag would work and would be the easiest (read: indestructible)
DHG would work

but you need complete ferts (macro and micro) what youre dosing is incomplete -micros with a pinch of macros mixed in


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Staurogyne porto velho is by far my favorite foreground. Very algaeproof and easy to grow albeit slowly.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

Staurogyne repens


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. I cannot find any of these recommendations at my LFS or the big box pet stores right now. Should I try to order some of these, or are there some options that are more common than these that would be good for my tank?


----------



## RainSong (Jun 30, 2011)

Dwarf Hairgrass works well for me. I got all my plants shipped to me ... check out aquabid.com.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I second dwarf sag as well, along with downoi (though those get bigger), my tank is without co2 or excel, and both of they stay alive, the dwarf sag grows super slow, the downoi grows faster.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

I know this sounds odd and I'm not even trying to pitch this to you but I used wisteria stems for my first carpet. I laid the stem down on its side and weighted it down and it worked like a charm. Each segment of the plant popped up a little stem that ended up being a great foregropund plant.

The "not trying to pitch it" part comes from the shop and swap where I am selling wisteria right now. 

Aside from that I go with the dwarf sag. That stuff looks like terrestrial carpet grass and comes in just beautiful.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Check the Swap n Shop forum for plants. They come right out of a fellow hobbyest's tank and are good deals. Especially check the "RAOK" threads where you may only pay shipping if that. You can ask if somebody has the plants you are looking for as well.

I am not new to planted tanks but I stick to easier stuff. I have dwarf hairgrass, Marsilea and Staurogyne as foreground plants and love them all.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I can send you a few clippings of S. porto velho for shipping...


----------

